# Very good inexpensive 12" disc sander on sale



## rsmith71

Good Sander. I picked it up several weeks ago for my shop and have been impressed with it. Plenty of power and although the table could be smoother, it feels pretty sturdy. Easy to get square to the disc also.


----------



## Abbott

I almost bought one myself a few months ago, they sure look like a good value. Instead I was able to find a used 220 volt 2 horse 12" disk sander on CL for $50.00. If that 220 unit hadn't happened along I would be owning the above HF sander.


----------



## dbhost

Looks like a good sander, Not sure how often I would use a disk sander though….


----------



## rsmith71

This is one of those tools that before you get it you wonder if you really need it or would use it much. Then you get it and find yourself using it a lot more than you thought you would until you get to the point where you wonder how you survived without it.


----------



## helluvawreck

I like that little horizontal belt disc sander that Lowes sells(can;t remember the manufacturer). I look at it it every time I go in there. The price seems pretty good but that looks like a nice little sander too.


----------



## GabrielX

I bought my disc/beltsander at HFT. They have some good deals… Not always the best quality, but great stuff in a pinch.


----------



## Abbott

This is one of those tools that before you get it you wonder if you really need it or would use it much. Then you get it and find yourself using it a lot more than you thought you would until you get to the point where you wonder how you survived without it.

I sure do agree with that statement, My 12" disk sander has become a real "go to" tool.


----------



## Dustmite97

Looks like a good one. It also looks alot like the Craftex one that I have. These sanders are really usefull.


----------



## ScottTShea

I keep seeing this and I keep reading good reviews. I have avoided anything electrical from HF, but I might go ahead and pull the trigger on this one. Thanks for the review!


----------



## ScottTShea

Just an update to my previous post. I pulled the trigger and purchased one of these and I love it. It does exactly what it is supposed to do. It makes a lot of sawdust!
Your review helped with deciding to get this. Thank you for the review, and I am happy with mine!


----------

